
At 50 tons and 700 kilowatt-hours, this truck is the biggest EV in the world - johnny313
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2017/09/this-cement-quarry-dump-truck-will-be-the-worlds-biggest-electric-vehicle/
======
jermaustin1
> Here's the really cool part: each round trip actually generates electricity.
> Because the e-Dumper goes up the mountain empty and descends carrying 71
> tons (65 tonnes) of rock, it captures 40kWh on the way to the cement works
> via regenerative braking. But climbing back up to the quarry only requires
> 30kWh, so every trip will feed an extra 10kWh into the local electricity
> grid. Not bad when you then consider that the e-Dumper will be doing that
> trip 20 times a day.

We finally found it... FREE ENERGY!

------
CydeWeys
This is a repost, but one qualification I have:

This dump truck isn't the largest EV in the world, not even close; there are
many fully-electric trains that are much larger.

It is, however, the largest EV that is designed to run off battery power for
an extended length of time. The trains in question run off grid power for the
most part, and to the extent that they have batteries at all, it's just to
allow them to get to the next functioning energized piece of rail or overhead
wire.

~~~
bryanlarsen
Yes, it's the largest BEV, not the largest EV.

Comments on the article claim that the Bagger 293 is the largest EV.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bagger_293](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bagger_293)

~~~
CydeWeys
Yeah, now Bagger 293 I would absolutely believe. Those bucket-wheel excavators
are monstrously large.

